
Experiences Over Stuff Is a Tired–and Sexist–Idea - nyodeneD
http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2016/06/28/experiences_over_stuff_is_a_tired_and_sexist_idea.html
======
mpbm
The sexism connection is tenuous. Par for the course.

They're both wrong. Experiences are great and stuff is great if it's building
on itself. Both of them are crap if they're just stuffing things into a
bloated "misc" pile.

Like the author's example, if you're building a home, then the stuff is good.
If you're just destroying money, then the stuff is bad. If you're building a
personality by meeting foreign people, then the experiences are good. If
you're just avoiding responsibility, then the experiences are bad.

